
Faigy Mayer has died - pallian
https://twitter.com/search?q=%40FaigyM&src=typd&vertical=default
======
aaronchall
This HN post is how I found out. She had been coming to the Python meetup
group. We knew each other by name. I feel horrible. I know she was dealing
with a lot from her background, but I thought she was making it ok. How
horrible.

Please get help if you're depressed and thinking about killing yourself. It's
not worth it. [http://www.suicide.org/international-suicide-
hotlines.html](http://www.suicide.org/international-suicide-hotlines.html)
1-800-SUICIDE

